# What to do with what I have in Charleston



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

flats fishing here is as big as it was when I lived in Tampa but the fishing style is very different. youll be able to use your boat to get to areas and wade fish if you want. Our flood tides are awesome and you'll be able to nose your boat in the grass and just walk across the flats. For wintertime fishing you'll need to be able to pole back into skinny water. Look at the gladesman for sale here on ms. It'll be an awesome fishing platform.


----------



## sccsurf (Mar 26, 2017)

I saw it, now, how to introduce my wife to this idea!


----------



## sccsurf (Mar 26, 2017)

sccsurf said:


> I saw it, now, how to introduce my wife to this idea!


Sold :/


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a family boat and a Gheenoe LT25. I'm upgrading to a larger skiff this Summer. You are welcome to hop on with me sometime. I fish out of IOP mostly.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

Check out bentz craft. great do it all skiff made in charleston. I saw one of their 16 flats models being built last week and I believe it can be had for 20k boat motor trailer.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not a fan of those bentz craft's. I like that they are made here and all but you can get way better fit and finish and better performance with other skiffs at that price point.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

Better performance as in purely lower draft? Understanding they are not a true technical polling skiff but my drafts 8 inches, 350lbs self bailing hull that handles chop. Alot of my view is based on growing up around these skiffs in the 80s and 90s around wadmalaw and knowing that scdnr still has 20 + year old hulls in service. I looked hard at saltmarsh, and then the sandpiper. Not sure what else was out there at this price point that had the same versatility. The sandpiper looked awesome but would be cramped at time for non fishing days.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Lower draft and how it performs on while poling. I don't want to sound like I'm knocking Bentz Craft at all but if it were my my money I feel like you get better fit and finish and performance out of Salt Marsh or Skimmer Skiff in the 14' range less than $10k and Salt Marsh, SKimmer, East Cape, Beavertail and Cayo in the 16-17' range less than $20k. just my $.02.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

sccsurf, I grew up fishing in gheenoes from a very young age. Awesome little platform and can be found reasonably cheap if you hunt! Throw a 13'er on your KW and head towards the skinny, get you a small push pole or stand up paddle and have at it!! BTW Im born and grown in SWFL myself, you should know more bout Gheenoes, shame on you!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I caught a lot of fish growing up in Charleston on a 1720! They are more capable boats than most people realize. Don't overlook high tide flats -- that boat (especially with a TM) will get you 90% of the way there, then you can wade to find the really skinny fish. Obviously a small skiff will get you skinny too, but I wouldn't sell the 1720 for it if you want to take the family out.

Once nice thing about the 1720 is that you can put the kids on redfish all day long, chucking bait or artificials around docks in slightly deeper water. You can also run across redfish crushing bait along the grass sometimes, where you will be in a few feet of water but still in range of fly casting. I think a trolling motor is a great addition to that boat.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Lower draft and how it performs on while poling. I don't want to sound like I'm knocking Bentz Craft at all but if it were my my money I feel like you get better fit and finish and performance out of Salt Marsh or Skimmer Skiff in the 14' range less than $10k and Salt Marsh, SKimmer, East Cape, Beavertail and Cayo in the 16-17' range less than $20k. just my $.02.


Nice looking ECS you got there! What blows my mind are the basic john boat packages for 10k +. If i was buying a boat just to duck hunt out of, i would have a saltmarsh.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

bryson said:


> I caught a lot of fish growing up in Charleston on a 1720! They are more capable boats than most people realize. Don't overlook high tide flats -- that boat (especially with a TM) will get you 90% of the way there, then you can wade to find the really skinny fish. Obviously a small skiff will get you skinny too, but I wouldn't sell the 1720 for it if you want to take the family out.
> 
> Once nice thing about the 1720 is that you can put the kids on redfish all day long, chucking bait or artificials around docks in slightly deeper water. You can also run across redfish crushing bait along the grass sometimes, where you will be in a few feet of water but still in range of fly casting. I think a trolling motor is a great addition to that boat.


Question answered. Good advice.


----------

